# I told Uber themselves! Just Quit



## Atreyu (Mar 17, 2017)

My resignation summary to Uber...

The Uber car rental program has very small profit margins for it's drivers. The liability risk, operating cost outweigh the benefits. Uber as a company continues to display distasteful, poor management; which is especially evident by the actions and policies enacted the CEO Travis Kalanick. I highly recommend that Uber reconsider the suggestions of the dwindling good drivers before it is too late. My hope is that my message will be passed along to Supervisors and Managers with the view to reach a positive, thriving platform again.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

for every 1 o 2 quitters they have another 100 application proceasing.. that why the rates are so low and surges are dead.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

lol did it make you feel batter? i dont understand these threads you were never hired in the first place... all you did was give people rides using your car your gas your money and give uber a percentage of what the pax paid you uber never invested anything into you you are worthless to them.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Atreyu said:


> My resignation summary to Uber...
> 
> The Uber car rental program has very small profit margins for it's drivers. The liability risk, operating cost outweigh the benefits. Uber as a company continues to display distasteful, poor management; which is especially evident by the actions and policies enacted the CEO Travis Kalanick. I highly recommend that Uber reconsider the suggestions of the dwindling good drivers before it is too late. My hope is that my message will be passed along to Supervisors and Managers with the view to reach a positive, thriving platform again.


Waste of time.
Your resignation letter was likely "read" by a bot and automatically moved to the trash bin.A human in India would understand it anyway. Nice resignation summary anyhow.


----------



## jackodawhacko (Aug 25, 2017)

The only thing louder than your letter is your dollar.

Don't drive for uber. Don't ride for uber.

Sweet band btw.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Atreyu said:


> . My hope is that my message will be passed along to Supervisors and Managers .


Not only will it not make it to management, might not even make it to a real person.


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Waste of time.
> Your resignation letter was likely "read" by a bot and automatically moved to the trash bin.A human in India would understand it anyway. Nice resignation summary anyhow.


No, in the Philippines, that's what they use.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Quit in on step....delete your Uber app.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

The other rideshareing companies are no better.


----------

